# Stuck for a tag line/slogan



## Bravo13 (Nov 8, 2007)

This may seem odd, being that I run a promotional company, but I am stuck for a slogan for my own company. We do ha press printing. Shirts, hats, mugs, sweats.. etc. WE are planning this year to expand with the purchase of a pad printer for plastic water bottles and other novelty items. Later this year we hope to add a silk screening machine as well. 
Anyway, where we are right now.. doing shirts, hats, mugs tiles. Basically promotional items for companies, fire depts., groups, etc. 

The problem is one line to say "promotional items with pizzazz" or something like that. Sorry this is such a long read, but any ideas would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

The best thing to do would be to take a notepad and jot down everything that comes to mind about your product and service. The trick is to not "try" to write a slogan, that never works for me. Just ideas, pour them out onto paper. They don't have to go together, and usually don't. Out of random bits of information often come the greatest slogans and USPs. 

You can write down what you want your customers to see and think when they see your business, what you want to convey to them. 

Pick some of your strongest, maybe combine two or more into one compact sentence. Most importantly, keep it simple, short, and to the point. 

A customer will hear/see hundreds if not thousands of slogans every single day. Your job is to give them something they won't forget. Catch their attention and never EVER let go. 

If you are selling B2B you especially have to emphasize what you are doing differently from the competitor, and you somehow have to drive that point home in a powerful way. 

Maybe once you come up with a few you can run them by us here and we can give some input, I'm sure alot of the fine forum folks here can pitch in some constructive criticism. 

Good luck!


----------



## gurgieapple (Jan 8, 2008)

its always harder when its for your own company! brainstorming is the way to go as karlking85 says just jot down as many words and ideas as you can and play around with them.


----------



## Bravo13 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks. Just getting it out there helped a bunch. Brainstorming is the way I do it. I came up with something simple. "Get noticed!" in a font called yikes! from 1001fonts.com. 
Thanks for your suggestions on solving this though. I know I can count on the folks here.


----------



## jh41 (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you're not stuck.... I wasnt sure about my business name either, but I went with my gut and decided that I could always change it later when a great name hit me.

-jh


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Be sure to check the Trademark office to see if your tagline has been trademarked. If it is, you could get sued...don't want that!


----------



## RussianLothario (May 23, 2007)

here's what one the professors i've had in the past taught me. how do you think creatively and come up with clever ideas?

Write down 10 words that come to your mind when you think of your product/service. Then take each one of those 10 words and once again write 10 words that come to your mind. Don't try to stay with the theme or on topic. It doesn't matter if they are the wildest things, write what comes to your mind.

You'll end up with a great list of ideas. Then start connecting different words together. Something will click, trust me. You'll create something original and clever.

let your mind wonder around  It's fun to do this with someone else too.

-All best


----------

